# Looks like we got our own forum!!



## JohnE (Oct 11, 2010)

About time!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2010)

Just say thank you to the Administrators, and keep it clean.


----------



## JohnE (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks Admins  No promises on keeping it clean though


----------



## mountaincurs (Oct 11, 2010)

wooo hooo


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 11, 2010)

JohnE said:


> Thanks Admins  No promises on keeping it clean though



I'll be trespassing cause I like to see Dead Hogs and Killer Dogs!!


----------



## redlevel (Oct 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just say thank you to the Administrators, and keep it clean.


----------



## koyote76 (Oct 11, 2010)

i wonder if this is a good thing.....or potentially a bad thing.


----------



## Scoot! (Oct 11, 2010)

preshunate it!


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 11, 2010)

whew...here yall are...thought that guy was right after all


----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 11, 2010)

so if we have a new forum does that mean we have new rules to..cause i wanna be chief....jk i am happy we have our own..


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 11, 2010)

koyote76 said:


> i wonder if this is a good thing.....or potentially a bad thing.



X2



Cur'n Plott Man said:


> Don't ya'll just love the words non-native and feral ?



well..they kinda fit me sometimes...but I'm trying to change a little


Ok...THANKS ADMIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!...i hope we don't dissapoint them Nicodemus...it is kinda hard to stay clean when you wallow in so much mud


----------



## Scoot! (Oct 11, 2010)

thats about the truth!


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Oct 11, 2010)

sammy3304 said:


> so if we have a new forum does that mean we have new rules to..cause i wanna be chief....jk i am happy we have our own..



You have my vote !! Sounds like you can handle it just be easy on the rules !


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm glad we got our own forum but I just hope we don't have to start payin' to post. Remember what happened when we got a new dog swap and sell forum!!!! $MONEY$MONEY$MONEY$


----------



## dbodkin (Oct 11, 2010)

Cur'n Plott Man said:


> Don't ya'll just love the words non-native and feral ? Other animals had to be moved around the country to bring back huntable populations also ! But I guess there is some who still do not believe that our native indians didn't live off of wild pork on the southern coastlines since the beginning. [spanish blood] But at least we have a Hog Dogger forum !!!  We are moving up the ladder !





Has to include Dilla's ArmaDilla's HogaDilla..


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 11, 2010)

Cur'n Plott Man said:


> You have my vote !! Sounds like you can handle it just be easy on the rules !



whats the matter with you...she sees ghosts man



eWarren19842008 said:


> I'm glad we got our own forum but I just hope we don't have to start payin' to post.



that would surely keep some of the trash down..like it did there


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 11, 2010)

Cur'n Plott Man said:


> Don't ya'll just love the words non-native and feral ? Other animals had to be moved around the country to bring back huntable populations also ! But I guess there is some who still do not believe that our native indians didn't live off of wild pork on the southern coastlines since the beginning. [spanish blood] But at least we have a Hog Dogger forum !!!  We are moving up the ladder !



Directly from this document:  http://www.wildlifemanagement.info/files/wild_hogs_4.pdf

_"Feral hogs are non-native invasive pests that compete directly for food and cover with many species of wildlife including deer, wild turkey and quail."_

Folks....the forums were modified in an attempt for the better as the result of an enormous amount of feedback from the members.  It can just as easily be gone if this is going to become a soapbox for either interest to bash the other.  Enjoy the forums for what they are and play nice.  In the short period these new forums have been active, they have been moderation intensive which is not a good indicator to ensure their longevity if it continues.  Y'all have have fun, but do so within the rules.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> X2
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ya`ll just don`t rile em.


----------



## MULE (Oct 11, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Directly from this document:  http://www.wildlifemanagement.info/files/wild_hogs_4.pdf _"Feral hogs are non-native invasive pests that compete directly for food and cover with many species of wildlife including deer, wild turkey and quail."_


 Why not just hog hunting like the rest of the forum?


----------



## Florida Curdog (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Oct 11, 2010)

Purdy cool


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Oct 11, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> whats the matter with you...she sees ghosts man
> 
> I see'em sometimes myself !  You mean you wouldn't follow her rules ?


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 11, 2010)

Cur'n Plott Man said:


> Jester896 said:
> 
> 
> > I see'em sometimes myself !  You mean you wouldn't follow her rules ?
> ...


----------



## hawg dawg (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 11, 2010)

................
Thanks u guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you for the change


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks .


----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 11, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> whats the matter with you...she sees ghosts man
> 
> 
> 
> that would surely keep some of the trash down..like it did there



hater....just call me the hog whisper..
jk....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2010)

sammy3304 said:


> hater....just call me the hog whisper..
> jk....





Sammy, do you think you can keep them straight?


----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sammy, do you think you can keep them straight?



no way ..but i got a hammer


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 11, 2010)

sammy3304 said:


> no way ..but i got a hammer



Might need to break out ur for some of us sammy


----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 11, 2010)

Carolina Diesel said:


> Might need to break out ur for some of us sammy



it might not be fun when i bring my whip out


----------



## koyote76 (Oct 11, 2010)

NIC......i say let sammy moderate.....and give yourself some relaxation time!


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 11, 2010)

sammy3304 said:


> it might not be fun when i bring my whip out



....


----------



## catchdog (Oct 11, 2010)

nice


----------



## JohnE (Oct 12, 2010)

sammy3304 said:


> it might not be fun when i bring my whip out





Dirty girl


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 12, 2010)

JohnE said:


> Dirty girl


----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 12, 2010)

JohnE said:


> Dirty girl



i know in the mud is where i stay .......
glad jester pointed that out


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you for the change.


----------



## wpoolxj (Oct 12, 2010)

Im so gld the doggers finally got there own forum. NOW HERES THE DOWNSIDE EVERYONE..... Im Moving to South Dakota next month. I am having to get rid of all my hunting stuff due to there not being hogs where i am going but it will be ok. I think im gone pick up the sport of shooting parie dogs. hahaha. thats what they do up there for fun. sorrry for changing the subject but i figured id let yall know.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 12, 2010)

wpoolxj said:


> Im so gld the doggers finally got there own forum. NOW HERES THE DOWNSIDE EVERYONE..... Im Moving to South Dakota next month. I am having to get rid of all my hunting stuff due to there not being hogs where i am going but it will be ok. I think im gone pick up the sport of shooting parie dogs. hahaha. thats what they do up there for fun. sorrry for changing the subject but i figured id let yall know.



sorry to hear that...but if that's all we have to give up to get our own forum...thanks for takin one for the team

PM me a list of what you want to get rid of...i got some prarie dog stuff..maybe we can trade...i hear .204 is great and a 7mm just splatters um


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Oct 12, 2010)

wpoolxj said:


> Im so gld the doggers finally got there own forum. NOW HERES THE DOWNSIDE EVERYONE..... Im Moving to South Dakota next month. I am having to get rid of all my hunting stuff due to there not being hogs where i am going but it will be ok. I think im gone pick up the sport of shooting parie dogs. hahaha. thats what they do up there for fun. sorrry for changing the subject but i figured id let yall know.



If ya let jester get it be sure to include instructions on all hog hunting equipment. Give me a shout I might take some off your hands


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 12, 2010)

TazD said:


> Thanks for the seperate forum.
> Sammy and a whip, Hmmmmm. Only if she doesn't wear camo when she cracks the whip!!!!


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 12, 2010)

FIND and CATCH said:


> If ya let jester get it be sure to include instructions on all hog hunting equipment. Give me a shout I might take some off your hands



what is with you...what is this 11-12 of your last 13-14 post bustin me...maybe if you eased up on the veggies over there and got some better protein in your diet you might be a little more content...and wouldn't have to act like such a little kid kickin up dust all of the time...cause that is all you really do.  Your #1 in my book bud..thats for sure


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 12, 2010)

...... Not trying to stir the pot cause its non of my business but I have noticed it to. We all are here for the same reason


----------



## koyote76 (Oct 12, 2010)

carolina diesel said:


> ...... Not trying to stir the pot cause its non of my business but i have noticed it to. We all are here for the same reason



x2!


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 12, 2010)

Carolina Diesel said:


> We all are here for the same reason


apparently not CD..


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Oct 12, 2010)

Enjoy hunting hogs every way and liked it before but i guess it will prevent from having to wade thru all those pics of shoats, sows and immature boars:d


----------



## MULE (Oct 12, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Enjoy hunting hogs every way and liked it before but i guess it will prevent from having to wade thru all those pics of shoats, sows and immature boars:d


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Oct 13, 2010)

#1 huh that's great right where I wanna be. Quit crying jester your just to easy of a target old man


----------



## vonnick52 (Oct 13, 2010)

FIND and CATCH said:


> #1 huh that's great right where I wanna be. Quit crying jester your just to easy of a target old man


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 13, 2010)

FIND and CATCH said:


> #1 huh that's great right where I wanna be. Quit crying jester your just to easy of a target old man



OH MY...man i am so sorry...i didn't know your bulb wasn't so bright...you didn't have a full deck...or even rode on the short bus with the beautiful people...if i had known that... i never would have been so abstract with you... that was me politely flippin ya off...and the funny thing is everybody here knew it but you...again...i am sorry for doing that to you and bringing you out in the open...and now that everybody knows what you are...maybe they will go easy on you as well

Out of all the vollies you have tried to throw...i am not sure you have won any..you might want to throw in the towel...tell you what Hide and Seek...I will start another thread...so you will quit highjacking others and you can sit in there and type all day....nobody will bother you ...


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 13, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> OH MY...man i am so sorry...i didn't know your bulb wasn't so bright...you didn't have a full deck...or even rode on the short bus with the beautiful people...if i had known that... i never would have been so abstract with you... that was me politely flippin ya off...and the funny thing is everybody here knew it but you...again...i am sorry for doing that to you and bringing you out in the open...and now that everybody knows what you are...maybe they will go easy on you as well
> 
> Out of all the vollies you have tried to throw...i am not sure you have won any..you might want to throw in the towel...tell you what Hide and Seek...I will start another thread...so you will quit highjacking others and you can sit in there and type all day....nobody will bother you ...




.......


----------

